# Sunday Ticket - Super Fan - Free ??



## henrichd (Jul 17, 2003)

So, I've been following all the threads on superfan for the last few months. I've gotten free since they started, and thought the message on my bill the last few months meant it was going to be free again this year.

Got my August bill, and there's a charge for 33.00 for the first installment of superfan. I call last night, talk to CSR. Gives me the song and dance on how that's the best they can do. Puts me on hold several times to "research my account" still own't budge.

Call back this afternoon. Say "cancel" to the voice prompts. Tell the guy that answers that I want to cancel my Sunday Ticket / and or service. He sounds surprised that they said no last night, and takes care of me. 

Moral of the story, if they say no, keep trying. It does annoy me that we have to go through this game with Directv all the time.


----------



## DTVCSR2007 (Aug 23, 2007)

as a dtv csr, i wouldnt know what the fudge your complaining about. it was made known to the people that ordered it (or should have been, lets all admit there are lesser csrs) that it was free with activation last year, and that they auto renew. Secondly we have an entire procedure on the issue. You say cancle super fan to a mainbank agent he will connect you to the NFL sunday ticket department that is authorized to do so, and even credit your account back the charge of the first nfl sunday ticket payments if the season hasnt started.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

So...I've had ST for 3 years...Superfan for every year since it existed. If I call D* and complain they will remove the charges for Superfan? What's the catch?


----------



## vaporware (Mar 5, 2002)

Superfan is such a rip off. I've yet to pay for it but if they didn't credit me I'd cancel sunday ticket altogether. I argue that me paying for superfan in an area not serviced by mpeg 4 with tivos that can't use certain features is a rip off. It usually works.


----------



## Vuce (May 4, 2004)

I saw the ad in April about new subscribers getting Super Fan for free this year. I called up back then and asked if I could get it free and they said I should be able to even though I already had ST. I told them I was a long time customer, have all the services, referred people , etc. But free SuperFan never showed up on my bill so I called them yesterday and inquired as to why I could not get it. I was on the phone for about 15 minutes just stating my case - not screaming or anything just talking about the programming and everything. Finally they gave me Super Fan for free for this year only. I'll never pay for that - it's a rip off.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Beware... Check your Bill! Last month I called to get Superfan for free, and they said they would do that, but they didn't. I looked at this month's bill and there it was, $33. I called and they apologized and I can see that it was corrected. NOTE: I also asked for HD access, and they are giving me that with a $5 credit for a year to help offset that (+ another $5 credit I'm already getting since last March). This will enable me to watch the ESPN HD games with no net cost. I'm told I need to cancel the HD after the season.


----------



## hoffa (Oct 10, 2005)

So I called DTV because I noticed that my NFLST was not renewed. I never got mad or asked for anything for free. I just told the CSR that I wanted it at the early bird special. He basically said no. After 4 times on hold and countless offers (remember all I wanted was what I should have gotten). He told me I could have the Premier package including NFLST for $69.99 for 4 months. I then added Superfan for $33 for 3 months. I think this is a great deal. I did the math and i am saving $322.94 over 5 months (or $222.94 if I got SF for free.)

Now I as I was writing this he came back on the phone and told me that he will give me SF for free. WOW I never even asked for it for free.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Vuce said:


> I saw the ad in April about new subscribers getting Super Fan for free this year. I called up back then and asked if I could get it free and they said I should be able to even though I already had ST. I told them I was a long time customer, have all the services, referred people , etc. But free SuperFan never showed up on my bill so I called them yesterday and inquired as to why I could not get it. I was on the phone for about 15 minutes just stating my case - not screaming or anything just talking about the programming and everything. Finally they gave me Super Fan for free for this year only. I'll never pay for that - it's a rip off.


I got the same song and dance. I was able to talk to a rep who would only give it to me free for this year and then he was emphatic that I would be charged in the future. So, at least one more year of it being free. It's still ridiculous that 4 or 5 years ago the HD for ST was free and now they charge us.


----------



## benfiel604 (Aug 18, 2007)

As a new (returning) customer I got NFL ST and 4 months premium service @69.99 per month for 4 months. The best I could do for superfan was 3 monthly installments @ $25 ea. instead of 4 . Not free but it's something.


----------



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

DTVCSR2007 said:


> as a dtv csr, i wouldnt know what the fudge your complaining about. it was made known to the people that ordered it (or should have been, lets all admit there are lesser csrs) that it was free with activation last year, and that they auto renew. Secondly we have an entire procedure on the issue. You say cancle super fan to a mainbank agent he will connect you to the NFL sunday ticket department that is authorized to do so, and even credit your account back the charge of the first nfl sunday ticket payments if the season hasnt started.


what the hell did you just say?


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, I guess I had a really crappy CSR. I called to say I wanted to cancel the whole Sunday Ticket package, and all he said was "Ok, I'll do that right now." No retention attempts at all.

Ah well, it was getting too ridiculous in price anyway.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I got it free last year and it did not renew this year. I called the line today, said "cancel service" to the autobot, got a nice guy who gave it me free for this year and spent 10 minutes telling me all the new HD channels.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Ok, one phone call and done! I called and said "cancel service" to the automated system. When I got through to a CSR I politely explained how I thought it was crazy to spend an extra $100 to get the games in HD when I'm already paying $229 for ST *and* paying for the HD package. I also explained how I'm a Skins fan and I get ALL of the Skins games for free in HD with my over-the-air antenna. 

She went through the usual song-and-dance about how you get extras beyond the HD games but I just said it seemed like DirecTV was twisting the knife to squeeze a little more money out of people. She checked my account and saw I had been a long-time customer and said that I qualified to get it for free this year, but next year I'd definitely have to pay for it (they said the same last year). She put me on and off of hold for about 15 minutes, but eventually took the charges off my account. 

We'll see how it goes next year when I tell them I won't pay for it again.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

jnelaine said:


> Ok, one phone call and done! I called and said "cancel service" to the automated system. When I got through to a CSR I politely explained how I thought it was crazy to spend an extra $100 to get the games in HD when I'm already paying $229 for ST *and* paying for the HD package. I also explained how I'm a Skins fan and I get ALL of the Skins games for free in HD with my over-the-air antenna.
> 
> She went through the usual song-and-dance about how you get extras beyond the HD games but I just said it seemed like DirecTV was twisting the knife to squeeze a little more money out of people. She checked my account and saw I had been a long-time customer and said that I qualified to get it for free this year, but next year I'd definitely have to pay for it (they said the same last year). She put me on and off of hold for about 15 minutes, but eventually took the charges off my account.
> 
> We'll see how it goes next year when I tell them I won't pay for it again.


Next year will be the same game again.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I called D* on Sunday and asked the CSR if I could get the $69.99 deal (ST + Premier for four months all for four payments of $69.99). She said they didn't offer that, so I politely said that it must be something that only retention could offer and could she transfer me.

I asked the retention CSR the same thing and she said yes straight away! i even said I wanted SF included and she said "of course"!

Naturally I'll be keeping a close eye on my bill, but my understanding is that I'll get four months of Premier (already on) plus ST + SF (also on) for just $25 extra over my normal package for four months.


Not THAT's what I call a great deal.

Sad thing is I left for Kentucky for two weeks just after I got off the phone  .

Well at least the wife will enjoy it - and yes, she's a bigger football fan than I am!!!!


----------



## pipes (Sep 18, 2006)

How does the Premier + ST package @ $69.99 for 4 months work? After 4 months can you change your service? Do they consider ST paid for after those 4 months?
This sounds like an unbelievable deal, just want to get all the details before I pull the trigger.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Well,

It's supposed to be for NEW subscribers. Many of the regular subscribers who are out of contract have called and were able to get the same deal from retentions.

In years past, I would cancel and resubscribe to get similar deal. YMMV


----------



## pipes (Sep 18, 2006)

cowboys2002 said:


> Well,
> 
> It's supposed to be for NEW subscribers. Many of the regular subscribers who are out of contract have called and were able to get the same deal from retentions.
> 
> In years past, I would cancel and resubscribe to get similar deal. YMMV


I'm not worried about not getting the deal, I've been out of contract for over a year. I was just concerned about after those 4 months if I can switch my programming package to a cheaper one, and if Sunday Ticket is considered paid for after those 4 months.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The $69.99/4 Mo is for ST and the Premier pack is free, so yes, it's considered paid for and you can change your package after the four months.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

This may just be too much work.

Two weeks ago I called to get Superfan for free. DTV retention offered a $20 credit for 4 months. 

They said they couldn't do more because i had an existing courtesy for $5 a month.

I explain that was for the DTV+DSL offer I responded to, which DTV screwed me and others on and didn't give me credit until I called and *****ed to them. After nearly an hour of on/off hold, I told them I couldn't spend anymore time on this. They said someone would call me. I didn't want to pay anything for it.

No one ever called. Last week SF was free preview.

Today no SF. So I call back and try again.

I was finally able to get them to give me free super fan. "But I'm making a notation in your account this will be the last year you get it for free. Next year you will have to pay for it."

How long can they keep this up? If you pay for Sunday Ticket and HD, you should be able to watch the games in HD.

$100 for "Superfan" is a total joke.

If they are still charging $100 to get games in HD next year, I'll just cancel Sunday Ticket altogether.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

looter said:


> If they are still charging $100 to get games in HD next year, I'll just cancel Sunday Ticket altogether.


No you won't. 

It won't be long before ALL shows (that I'd like to watch) will be in HD. I see it coming quick too.


----------



## ptalbot (Jul 10, 2006)

Called to cancel Sunday Ticket due to having to pay an additional $99 to watch games already paid for in HD (SuperFan) and already having the HD package. I got the offer to pay $24.75 in 4 installments, and DirecTV will give me a $20 credit each month for 4 months making my effective price $19 for SuperFan. Next year???....hmmm. We'll have to see. I am trying to decide whether to 'upgrade' my 2 HR10-250s to get HR20s for the new HD channels that begin rolling out this week. I will probably pay the $99 per receiver to make that happen....but will try to negotiate a better deal. I would love to go another route, but still can't imagine going with E* or cable after all these years.


----------

